# socks routing



## hamedx (Apr 15, 2010)

this is the main topology :


```
VPS Server   <-- socksify through ssh --< FreeBSD BOX  >> LAN
```

so , how could i route the socksify internet from FreeBSD Box to LAN ?

(ipnat - squid is installed in the freebsd box)


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2010)

You want to access LAN from the VPS server? Then your ssh socks tunnel is the wrong way around.


----------



## aragon (Apr 15, 2010)

I think the OP wants to route all LAN traffic via his SOCKS proxy out the VPS server.


----------



## hamedx (Apr 17, 2010)

thanks for reply , yes it is aragon , is it possible ? if yes can you tel me how can i reach that ?


----------



## aragon (Apr 17, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't think the software you need exists.  Would be a fun project to write.  If you're a developer, look at divert(4).


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2010)

`$ ssh -D<IP address>:8080 user@vpshost`

That will make the socks proxy listen on <IP address>. Other clients can connect to it.


----------



## hamedx (Apr 19, 2010)

sorry for delayed reply ,let me check that .. your method is what im talk about . thank you anyway


----------



## varda (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you have some specific application which had used socks proxy? If not then easier to use ssh tunneling feature and then setup routing properly. Please read ssh manual for -w switch and related configuration options.


----------

